# Efficient Diary



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I made an advice to a fellow, as we was speaking of spotify. But this neat program can be used at wathever you want, but is wery good for my use, *storing of spotify links*
I just make my post accessable for others, by making a link here, for those interrested. Link


----------

